# 1969 Judge Tach Question



## Judge525 (Oct 11, 2020)

I will be restoring a 1969 PHS documented Judge. It did not come with the hood tack option (471), so would that mean it came with a dash tach? I can't seem to find a Code for a dash tach or would it have been a clock?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Not all Judges came with tachs 
hood or dash style,,,,
not all had clocks ... rally gauges n clock yes ,,, idiot lights and clock yes
not all had rally gauges that got the dash tach
I dont think dash tach and idiot lights were available together factory installed

Scott

if your looking for rally gauges n dash tach or clock I may still have a nice set


----------



## Judge525 (Oct 11, 2020)

I am trying to get this car back to factory specs and unfortunately the interior has been butchered and an aftermarket tach is in there now. The PHS doesn't seem to be helping me out. I would definitely be interested in your parts once I figure out what I need. Thanks.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe post your PHS, I'm sure there are members here that will help you decipher it.


----------



## Judge525 (Oct 11, 2020)

I am able to decipher the codes on the PHS and code 471 (hood tach) is not listed. I guess my question was if it didn't come with a hood tach, did it automatically come with a dash tach, but by the sounds of it, it could have a variety of options. Hopefully 
I can locate a build sheet.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Standard equipment for a Judge or any other GTO was a Fuel gauge with three warning lights, speedometer and a blank off plate where the clock or tach would go. Ordering the Rally Gage option gave you a clock or tach depending on which one you wanted. In dash tach / clock or hood tach could be ordered separately without the rally gages as a factory or dealer installed option. Rally gages were a factory option only
If the PHS doesn't list any of these options the car didn't have them when it rolled off the line, BUT...
The PHS or the build sheet will not show any dealer added options.


----------



## Judge525 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks Ed. That helps a lot


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Judge525 - Congratulations on the Judge. Attached are 2 files - the first .pdf last page that has what is included in the standard 1969 Code 554 Judge Package the second is another 1969 Judge RPO Sheet for comparison. I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Judge525 (Oct 11, 2020)

Thanks. It's always been my dream car.
This info is very helpful. My PHS does not have code 484 (rally Guage cluster with clock or tach) listed so it must have come from the factory with the blank plate.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Judge525 said:


> Thanks. It's always been my dream car.
> This info is very helpful. My PHS does not have code 484 (rally Guage cluster with clock or tach) listed so it must have come from the factory with the blank plate.


Some Judges were like any GTO, very basic and not a lot of options.


----------



## Judge525 (Oct 11, 2020)

Very true. It's amazing how that $337 Judge option makes a huge difference in today's market


----------



## Judge525 (Oct 11, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Not all Judges came with tachs
> hood or dash style,,,,
> not all had clocks ... rally gauges n clock yes ,,, idiot lights and clock yes
> not all had rally gauges that got the dash tach
> ...


Hi Scott. I saw you respond on another discussion that you may have a 69 Judge glovebox door. Is this so?


----------

